# Cider Pitching Rates



## freek (5/11/15)

So the wifes bugging me for a keg of cider. Even though its not for me I want to do the best job of it possible. Through some experience I now know how important it is to have the correct quantity of healthy yeast in beer, so I am assuming the same is true with cider.

Does anyone have recommended pitching rates in Mcells/mL/degP?

Also, should the starter be apple juice or is a DME based wort starter okay?


----------



## TimT (6/11/15)

I don't know about rates. In general, proceed as normal. Get a good yeast - either a wine yeast or a specific cider yeast (White Labs one is pretty good) and pitching at the same rates as beer should yield satisfactory results. 

I'd say if anything cider is *more* fermentable than beer because there's less issues with the amount of fermentable sugars in the wort - apple juice will ferment almost right out. 

Starters are always sensible. Preferably do it from apple juice, you want the yeast to get used to the medium.


----------



## earle (6/11/15)

Don't forget nutrient for the yeast


----------



## SJW (6/11/15)

I just did the same thing for the Mrs, but I said I am not filling a keg with it, ill bottle it for her. Just used the yeast that came with the kit, some yeast nutrient and I threw in a 2 litre bottle of apple juice for good measure. Should be a real panty dropper with an OG of 1.044. lol


----------



## freek (9/11/15)

Thanks for the replies.

I am going to answer my own question here. The pitching rates I am settling on is recommended on Wyeast site- 70 Billion cells for 22 L. Allegedly "the same pitching rates used by professionals".https://www.wyeastlab.com/he_c_productdetail.cfm?ProductID=18

I get what you say TimT about getting the yeast used to the medium. I would be surprised if the pros used beer wort for starters. I do wonder what they do though. In the "Yeast" book Chris White states the importance of sterile medium when stepping up from low cell volumes and I had this concern with juice. I am sure its not as sterile as a starter wort.

One way for me to find out. I will give it a crack.


----------



## hooper80 (9/11/15)

Have you guys got a good recipe ya willing to share? My mrs is also asking, but I might top the gravity up near 1.050 to get the panties dropped!!! Haha


----------



## TimT (9/11/15)

My recipe begins with "take a shitload of apples from every tree you can find" - ie, it changes every time I make it! (I like the results though.)


----------



## Airgead (10/11/15)

My recipe is the same as Tim's. In general though, juice, sugar to raise the OG (if you really need to... . I have never bothered) and yeast is all you need. That and a bit of time to let it age out. Cider rewards patience. So will your missus...


----------



## Mutaneer (11/11/15)

MIne is dead simple
chilled juice from the apple farmer, (we're talking 16% sugar here)
Lavlin 71B Yeast + GoFerm
Ferment until dry

Rack once or twice to clear

Bulk-prime with sugar at 15g/L and a little fresh yeast
throw in bottles

leave for 6 weeks minimum before drinking


----------



## Reman (11/11/15)

The good lady likes perry as well as cider so for the second, she bought 15 odd litres of pear and apple juice, I think it was about $18. I then pitched a sachet of mangrove jacks cider yeast. OG was about 1.045. Others say it's good to leave in the primary for a while to improve the flavour, so it was in for 3 and a bit weeks at around 20-21c. FG at 1.006 when I bottled it with 3 vols.

Didn't bother with a secondary as it dropped pretty clear.

To be honest, cider is dead simple. Only issue is not using cider apples/pears means that it can be a little boring as its so dry and little tannins.


----------

